# A couple Audiobahn AWP310T subs



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Uncovering more "treasures" as I try and clear out storage...
The one on the left is unused, and the other one was in a 1 ft^3 sealed box as a subwoofer for by shop a long time ago.
I don't have a need for these. *Does anyone know if they have any sale value* -- perhaps on craigslist? I no longer have the wooden boxes these came in.




























Cheers, -Casey


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

i always wanted to try a pair of these in a sealed box.


----------



## Mr.Autotek (Jul 19, 2019)

CaseyWalsh said:


> Uncovering more "treasures" as I try and clear out storage...
> The one on the left is unused, and the other one was in a 1 ft^3 sealed box as a subwoofer for by shop a long time ago.
> I don't have a need for these. *Does anyone know if they have any sale value* -- perhaps on craigslist? I no longer have the wooden boxes these came in.
> 
> ...


Interested 2819480447


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr.Autotek said:


> Interested 2819480447


Hi Mr.Autotek:

I listed these on Craigslist here in San Diego county, and have a couple folks trying to come by to see them. I'll ping you if they don't make it.

BTW, I just noticed your screen name. I gave away several old-school Autotek amplifiers to folks at work about a month ago. They were heavy buggers. I s'poze I should be listing things here in the for-sale section before doing that...

Cheers, -Casey


----------



## D Daniel (7 mo ago)

Do you still have these Two Audiobahn AWP310Ts?


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone:

I'll try and see what the packaged weight and dimensions are for these sometime this coming weekend, then I can post them in the Car Audio Classifieds here.

Cheers, -Casey


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

The drivers alone are 20 pounds each. Probably two 28-ish pound boxes, each 16" x 16" x 16". From zip code 92010.
I'll try and create a post in the classifieds section in a bit.

Cheers, -Casey


----------



## franchisebbgc (7 mo ago)

Beautiful Subs! For a while AudioBahn was insanely popular!


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

I really wish I had the time & space for projects again, but three kids in college means stretching's things rather thin.
These did sell quite quickly on craigslist.


----------



## D Daniel (7 mo ago)

CaseyWalsh said:


> I really wish I had the time & space for projects again, but three kids in college means stretching's things rather thin.
> These did sell quite quickly on craigslist.


Did you end up selling these subwoofers? I have one I've been looking for more. Thanks.


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Yup, sold 'em. Thanks for asking though.


----------

